# poetry thread



## Raven (Dec 21, 2010)

figured there is a large population of forum members here, i'm sure some of you are also into poetry or creative writing...so post em up. heres something i'm still working on (btw, i'm a guy, and straight...)



Working Titles: *if i were a leaf / my lost brenard / abandoned puzzles *

its been quiet a many weeks
since i spoke to that wretched man in white...
i still refuse to believe his words about you
how can they be true?

can you feel my hands trying to keep yours warm?
i've given all i can
yet your hands remain cold
like the rest of you...

blue never was a color i liked on you
yet helpless here i kneel
where i've been praying for so long
for your lips to return to their former self!

now i dont want to learn
how it feels to be alone
for you've always been there for me
you've always been there waiting...on the other side

i used to adore the 5p.m. commutes home
the three hour train ride,
an hours worth of driving
so long as i was coming home to you

but now i come home and i miss your face so
that smile, that long hug
those kisses that made me tremble
your eyes staring down at mine
i miss your celebrations

the many puzzels you created around you (like me)
seem to last and last
yet the only one i've ever made
crumbled when you left

my purse gets hevier by the day
for its filled with your belongings
that i cherish so much
i miss having you around me

i never leave our home
with out your jacket and your cologne
it keeps them predators at bay
or i tell 'em you're on your way

my love, my lost Brenard,
i hope you can find it in you
to forgive me for i wasted time
when i didn't have you in my thoughts.

is there someone here beside me?
i hear your voice call to me
i've felt you in the winter breeze
i've felt you all around

i feel your pressense all around me
these shadows on the wall, i feel you in the wind
your accompanying voice in my sleep
you guide me constantly

bet when you touch me through the wind
it reminds me of you treating me like a leaf
with your tree trunk like arms hoisting me sky high
only to reach the top cabinette, which you could have done yourself
you rose me to higher heights than i deserved 
.....

it tore me to see the strongest man i ever knew
lying there stoic in the dimly lit room
to quote that wretched man who was dressed in white
"like that stubborn leaf during a winter storm, holding onto its brand,
you keep testing his stenght, as he hangs on for you"
as i curled up beside you
one last time.

i miss your warmth breathing down my spine
those soft kisses to my stomach
your thunderous strong voice
thank you for trying to keep me warm
you were as kind as the world allowed

my lost Brenard, i beg for forgiveness-
for i was being selfish
just to keep you hanging on for me
i prolonged sending my farewell.

the hardest words i ever spoke
still haunt me to this day
before i said i loved you
i whispered by your ear

"sweet leaf, my Brenard,
you can let go now, my love-
you can let go. fly- my leaf
you are free to land wherever you wish
but you'll always be deeply rooted into my life..."


----------



## Frequency (Dec 23, 2010)

*O, My Heart's Lord
You're my Savior
In the Walks of Life
In the Day light
In the Grave nights
Always Lead me Right 
(O, my..)

When we're feeling
Hunger and thirst
You're the Bread and Wine
When we're stricken
Down by ailments
Come and Cure us fine
(O, my..)

When the people
Fight in Hatred
Send Message of Love
When they fall
In ignorance, Please
Shed the Wisdom's Light
(O, my...)

When we turn 
So selfish and cruel
Make us feel Humble
When we  lose
Our self control, please
Make us Think of You

O, My Heart's Lord
You're my Xavior
In the Walks of Life
In the Day light
In the Grvae nights
Always Lead me Right 
(O, my..)

*


----------

